# Agha Khan Medical College Writing Test



## Shahkar

Dear all, 
Anyone can help me to guide, how to do well in AKU especially in maths and science reasoning. Looking, forward for your replies.


----------



## orangeapple

They have their test's syllabus on their site. You should try to go through that. Also try reading SAT Subject Test Science Books. You might also want to skim through FSc Science Books. Basically, you just want to have a good overall knowledge of the Sciences. Maths part is not that hard. It's basic arithmetics and algebra. Good luck!


----------



## danialraza

https://www.aku.edu/admissions/Documents/sample-paper-MBBS.PDF Read the test syllabus , it will help you for the preparation of test.


----------

